# Hole saw/cutter without central drill hole?



## Shesho (Jun 12, 2012)

I was wondering is it possible to get something like a hole saw that doesnt also make a hole in the centre? I'd like to cut out some small circles, I suppose I could use some kind of jig but thought it would be easier with something like a hole saw.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shesho said:


> I was wondering is it possible to get something like a hole saw that doesnt also make a hole in the centre? I'd like to cut out some small circles, I suppose I could use some kind of jig but thought it would be easier with something like a hole saw.


The hole saws I have seen, including the ones I own, all use a drill bit to centre the cutter. They are intended to make through holes such as for door handles.

From your post, I am thinking you want to drill a flat bottom hole. This is not possible with a hole saw.

The types of drill bits which can cut large diameter holes with a flat bottom are the Forstner type. Not cheap in the large diameters.


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

If you're talking about a hole that cuts a hole and leaves a bound "biscuit", then you can just remove the center drill bit used to center the bit. I bought this one:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=-1&keyword=milwaukee+hole+saw&storeId=10051#
and this arbor:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=-1&keyword=milwaukee+hole+saw&storeId=10051

I just removed the drill bit from the arbor, clamped the stock to my drill press table and cut a nice, clean hole with no center hole. But, there's a limit to the thickness you can cut based on the depth of the saw "cup".


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You might need to do that with a router and template.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

Or you could use a fly cutter.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Theobroma said:


> If you're talking about a hole that cuts a hole and leaves a bound "biscuit", then you can just remove the center drill bit used to center the bit. I bought this one:
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=-1&keyword=milwaukee+hole+saw&storeId=10051#
> and this arbor:
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=-1&keyword=milwaukee+hole+saw&storeId=10051
> ...


Removing the drill bit is not a safe practice and should only be done under extreme circumstances. Do not do it unless the material is securely fastened to the drill press table and the table is locked in position. The drill bit in the center acts as a pivot for the hole saw to prevent it from grabbing the material and pulling your hand into the blade.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

In situations like this, I would cut a template with a scrap piece of wood, with the center bit in the hole saw. Then you can clamp the template to the final piece of wood where the desired hole is. This template will guide the holesaw, and eliminate the need for the center drill bit. You can then take out the center bit (if so desired), and drill the hole using a holesaw and template. 

I have done this on many occasions, when I needed to enlarge a hole that was previously drilled, and didn't have any wood in the center for the center bit guide the holesaw.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you use a drill press and clamp your work down you can remove the center drill bit from a hole saw. If you don't have a drill press you can place a scrap piece of wood with a predrilled hole over your good wood and drill it. It needs to have a piece of scrap clamped to the back side too, to prevent blow out when comes out the other side.


----------



## Shesho (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. I think a router jig or router template will probably be best for me as my drill press is just a little thing you put a standard drill into. I probably should have said I want to keep the piece of wood that would be the circle.


----------

